# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > مبتدی: حذف کامل هدر و فوتر از گزارش

## ozzy_mra

سلام من باید برای برنامم یه پرینت روی یه فرم خالی طراحی کم که این فرم توسط پرینتر سوزنی پرینت گرفته میشه از اولین سطر فرم پرینت باید انجام بشه به خاطر همین من تو گزارش کریستالم اومدم اندازه  report header,page header,report footer , page footer رو برابر صفر گزاشتم (در محیط طراحی) ولی زمانیکه پرینت می فرستم 2/2 سانتیمتر از بالا و 2/2 سانتیمتر هم از پایین فاصله برای چاپ میندازه و باعث پایین بالا شدن چاپ گزارشم میشه ٰ خواهش می کنم راهنماییم کنید خیلی خیلی واجبه

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
در وِیژوال استودیو، توی منوی Crystal Reports ، منوی Design و بعد Page Setup رو انتخاب کنید و Top Margin و Bottom Margin رو برابر 0 قرار بدید.

----------


## ozzy_mra

> سلام
> در وِیژوال استودیو، توی منوی Crystal Reports ، منوی Design و بعد Page Setup رو انتخاب کنید و Top Margin و Bottom Margin رو برابر 0 قرار بدید.


خیلی ممنونم ولی تو ریپورتم این مقادیر هر دو صفره
برای report  header,page header,report footer , page footer هم روش کلیک راست کردم و گزینه Suppress رو انتخاب کردم. اگه خاطرتون باشه قبلاً‌ یه سوال در مورد چاپ کنار هم یا پرفراژی ازتون پرسیده بودم این مشکل موقع چاپ همون پیش میاد و از بالا 2.2 سانتی متر خالی میزاره و بعد چاپ می کنه از پایین ه همین مقدار رو خالی می زاره و چون ردیف بعدی رو شروع میکنه باز هم 2.2 سانتی متر خالی میزاره که میشه 4.4 .
سایز هر بلوک من 6 عرض و 9.4 ارتفاع هستٰ عرض کاغذ 32 و من برای 5 ردیف از این بلاک ها اندازه صفحه رو در نظر گرفتم . سایز صفحه کریستالم 42.380 در 55 سانتی متر در نظر گرفتم. ممکنه این مشکلات به خاطر سایز صفحم باشه؟

----------


## ozzy_mra

من از پرینتر اپسون ال کیو 2190 استفاده می کنم  ، اگه میشه کمکم کنید بدجوری گیر کردم

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

تا الان این مشکل رو نداشتم، به نظرم 2 تا کار میشه کرد، اول با استفاده از یه چاپگر دیگه (لیزری) این گزارش رو چاپ کنید ببینید مشکل وجود داره یا نه؟ 
دوم سایز صفحه کریستال (که در خط آخر اشاره کردید) رو تغییر بدید.

----------


## ozzy_mra

c


> تا الان این مشکل رو نداشتم، به نظرم 2 تا کار میشه کرد، اول با استفاده از یه چاپگر دیگه (لیزری) این گزارش رو چاپ کنید ببینید مشکل وجود داره یا نه؟ 
> دوم سایز صفحه کریستال (که در خط آخر اشاره کردید) رو تغییر بدید.


سایز کاغذم به پرینتر لیزری نمی خوره ولی وقتی پریویو میگیرم همه چی درسته ممکنه خود پرینتر به صورت پیش فرض برای هر صفحه هدر و فوتر در نظر بگیره و خودشجایی نداره که بشه تنظیماتشو درست کرد منظورم مثلا دکمه ای چیزی یا به صورت نرم افزاری

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

> c
> 
> سایز کاغذم به پرینتر لیزری نمی خوره ولی وقتی پریویو میگیرم همه چی درسته ممکنه خود پرینتر به صورت پیش فرض برای هر صفحه هدر و فوتر در نظر بگیره و خودشجایی نداره که بشه تنظیماتشو درست کرد منظورم مثلا دکمه ای چیزی یا به صورت نرم افزاری


خب مشخص شد که مشکل از پرینتره، وقتی که دکمه پرینت رو می زنید توی اون پنجره ای که پرینتر انتخاب میشه، دکمه Preferences رو بزنید بعدش Advanced... شاید تنظیماتی داشته باشه، در کل به راهنمای پرینتر مراجعه کنید.

----------


## ozzy_mra

مشکلم با تغییر paper Size حل شد از راهنماییتون بی نهایت ممنونم

----------

